

"I'm feeling lucky" button costs Google $110 million per year - dcurtis
http://valleywag.com/tech/google/im-feeling-lucky-button-costs-google-110-million-per-year-324927.php?

======
paulgb
BS. How was this calculated?

I'm guessing they figured that if 1% of searches are "I'm Feeling Lucky" then
Google loses 1% of it's search advertising revenue?

Presumably, people use I'm Feeling Lucky when they know exactly what they
want. People who know exactly what they want are not as likely to click ads. I
don't know by what factor this is true, but if they neglected this (as I
suspect they did), the $110 million figure is meaningless.

Also, I'm guessing the 1% of all searches figure takes into account other
sources, like when I type "amazon" in the Firefox location bar.

